# UEFA 07 May



## A_Skywalker (May 3, 2009)

05 May 17:45 Arsenal v Man Utd  2.60 3.30 2.75 
06 May 17:45 Chelsea v Barcelona  2.75 3.30 2.60


----------



## free bet (May 13, 2009)

Barca or Man U?


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 13, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Barca or Man U?



Sorry, I copied the wrong odds, this is the thread for UEFA cup, but if you ask me, I want Barca to win.


----------

